# Smoked Fish Jerky...



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone got a great recipe? Not Salmon, this will be fresh caught saltwater species of white flesh fish like snapper, lemon fish, redfish and speckled trout. Looking for a tried and true recipe with a hint of sweetness. I have some maple syrup I am thinking of using.


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2018)

inda I never made fish jerky but I have smoked enough fish.Here is a salt water fish I use if you dry it more it will be jerky.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-black-fish.173389/#post_1310491
Richie


----------



## cmayna (Mar 19, 2018)

As jerky is typically defined as being really thin,  you need to make sure that whatever fish you decide to jerkyize, you can infact slice it thin and it will remain intact during brining and being handled.  Lot's of fish will break down into small chunks.  I would make sure to slice it with the grain.


----------

